# Toyota Plow Trucks



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone have any pictures of Toyota plow trucks? I just bought a 1991 pick-up ext cab with a 6.5' western plow. I do not have it or any pictures of it yet, picking it up around the 15th of Jan. Lets see them...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This is my 2010 Toyota Tundra 4x4 4.6L V8 Double Cab 6.5' Bed with a 7.5' Fisher SD plow.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

mercer me i always thought your truck was a 5.7L v8 how are the 4.6L v8's??


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

XxChevy-HDxX;1181280 said:


> mercer me i always thought your truck was a 5.7L v8 how are the 4.6L v8's??


The 4.6L is a great engine IMO. It's has all the power I need. They say it has 310 horse power stock. I have never ran into any situation wear I needed more power. If I was going to haul alot of heavy loads I probly would have went with the 5.7L. But, the heaviest thing I haul is my ATV trailer with 2 ATVs on it.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

310 HP isnt bad at all thats pretty good for a half ton Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

in a plow truck you want torque not horsepower but it's still impresive


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

XxChevy-HDxX;1181307 said:


> 310 HP isnt bad at all thats pretty good for a half ton Thumbs Up


Ya it is especialy for a 4.6L. The GM 5.3L has 315 horse power.



Cedar Grounds;1181309 said:


> in a plow truck you want torque not horsepower but it's still impresive


The Toyota 4.6L has 327 lb.-ft. @ 3400 RPM.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

mercer_me;1181316 said:


> Ya it is especialy for a 4.6L. The GM 5.3L has 315 horse power.
> 
> The Toyota 4.6L has 327 lb.-ft. @ 3400 RPM.


All good! Didn't question the capability of the Yota! Old owners used to say you can plow in a 4 banger Sidekick 
I plow with a 6 cylinder........but it's a diesel.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Cedar Grounds;1181325 said:


> All good! Didn't question the capability of the Yota! Old owners used to say you can plow in a 4 banger Sidekick
> I plow with a 6 cylinder........but it's a diesel.


Ya, these new i-FORCE V8s are realy impresive IMO.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's my 08 Tundra


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

H20-32;1181398 said:


> Here's my 08 Tundra


I realy like your Tundra H2O. It's a great looking truck. You should post some pics of side views of it.


----------



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

heres a pic af my 91
6'6" western with wings

View attachment 87168


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

res201cue;1181579 said:


> heres a pic af my 91
> 6'6" western with wings
> 
> View attachment 87168


Thats a realy nice smaller set up. What do you plow? (driveways, lots, ect.)


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

i think the Tundra is a sexy looking truck, IMO. I know a lot of "hardcore" guys like to bash Toyota but who cares what they say. It's a good 1/2 ton truck that can move a bunch of snow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

KMBertog;1181630 said:


> i think the Tundra is a sexy looking truck, IMO. I know a lot of "hardcore" guys like to bash Toyota but who cares what they say. It's a good 1/2 ton truck that can move a bunch of snow.


I don't know if I would call it sexy. HAHA But, it's definatly a good 1/2 ton truck that can push alot of snow realy good.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

love the looks of the tundras, hope to grab one someday. I really like the single cab 91. What motor drivetrain?


----------



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

mercer_me;1181589 said:


> Thats a realy nice smaller set up. What do you plow? (driveways, lots, ect.)


I do a couple lots and driveways its really nice to turn around in a tight space.


----------



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

Creek View Prop;1181824 said:


> love the looks of the tundras, hope to grab one someday. I really like the single cab 91. What motor drivetrain?


its got the 4cyl 22re and its never let me down yet. I bought it about 5 years ago with only 13,000 miles on itxysport


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

WOW thats awesome. The one I just bought has about 160 on it and also has the 22re and the 5spd. The downfall is that it is the ext cab... well downfall for plowing it will be nice every other time of year. The 94 I used to have had 210,000 miles, but stupid me sold it for $3,000. Still regret selling it.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

08 Tundra with a Snowdogg MD75


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

hedhunter9;1182474 said:


> 08 Tundra with a Snowdogg MD75


That is a realy nice set up.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Mercer me, here you go no ballast 40psi in rear airbag.I have a pallet that holds approx. 600lbs. that I install before going out.









Ran up to Topsham ME, Downeaster Factory for sanders last year. Just working the Tundra. 1 - 6yd 1 - 4yd 5 -1.9yd


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

H20-32;1182838 said:


> Mercer me, here you go no ballast 40psi in rear airbag.I have a pallet that holds approx. 600lbs. that I install before going out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like plowing with the 8' bed double cab? I wanted an 8' bed but, it's just to long with the double cab and 8' bed for me. I wish I had those same wheels you have. I hate steel wheels becouse they are going to look like sh!t in a few years.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

The 8' DC is a little tough in tight spots,commerial accounts not so bad.Our Mitsubishi FG has a 12' body so the Tundra is much easier. Aluminum wheels are nicer than steel but corrode also, at least with steel you can sandblast and repaint.Looking into purchase of RCSB Tundra with 7'6" Boss SD and Daniels pull plow or Tacoma RC with 22 snoway 6'8" with down pressure and maybe Daniels.Had a 94 Toyota pickup Extra cab with V-6 5speed, equipped with 6' 6" fisher and 80" Daniels pull plow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

H20-32;1182921 said:


> The 8' DC is a little tough in tight spots,commerial accounts not so bad.Our Mitsubishi FG has a 12' body so the Tundra is much easier. Aluminum wheels are nicer than steel but corrode also, at least with steel you can sandblast and repaint.Looking into purchase of RCSB Tundra with 7'6" Boss SD and Daniels pull plow or Tacoma RC with 22 snoway 6'8" with down pressure and maybe Daniels.Had a 94 Toyota pickup Extra cab with V-6 5speed, equipped with 6' 6" fisher and 80" Daniels pull plow.


I would go with a Tundra reg. cab 8' bed so you could put a speader in the bed.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

What is the towing capacity on the Tundra's?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Creek View Prop;1182951 said:


> What is the towing capacity on the Tundra's?


It's diferent for every cab, engine and bed lengt. Go to http://www.toyota.com/tundra/specs.html to check on the one you want. But, with the 5.7 it's around 10,000lb for all the models.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Anymore Toyotas out there?


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

Is it me, or is the plow so high that it would block most of the light from the headlights?

It's a very nice looking rig!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have seen a few tundra work trucks around here...they seem like pretty reliable trucks


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's mine. 2007 Double Cab with a 7.5' Fisher X-Blade


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Spudman;1186661 said:


> Here's mine. 2007 Double Cab with a 7.5' Fisher X-Blade


Like I have said many times, I love SpudMan's truck and plow.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

mercer_me;1181316 said:


> Ya it is especialy for a 4.6L. The GM 5.3L has 315 horse power.
> 
> The Toyota 4.6L has 327 lb.-ft. @ 3400 RPM.


Not hating on your tuck but the #'s game doesn't mean anything these days. Dodge claims huge numbers out of their hemi and it is a gutless wonder. Gm has the best motors in every class hands down, v6, v8, diesel, big block, small block, nothing tops them. I have owned all the brands throughout the years and I currently have nothing but bowties in my driveway.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The PuSher MaN;1186769 said:


> Not hating on your tuck but the #'s game doesn't mean anything these days. Dodge claims huge numbers out of their hemi and it is a gutless wonder. Gm has the best motors in every class hands down, v6, v8, diesel, big block, small block, nothing tops them. I have owned all the brands throughout the years and I currently have nothing but bowties in my driveway.


I'm not a Dodge guy at all. But, my uncle has a Dodge 2500 with the 5.7 Hemi and I have road in it quite a bit and it seams to have great power. I also have a cousin with a Dodge 2500 with the 5.9 Cummins and it also has alot of power. In my opinion the 5.9 Cummins is the best deisel engine in a pick up. The GM 5.3 and 6.0 also have real good power. I know my Tundra's 4.6 has great power for being a small V8.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Spudman;1186661 said:


> Here's mine. 2007 Double Cab with a 7.5' Fisher X-Blade


Not too many guys run fisher in our area... Especially Xblade. I saw one today on a chevy and was drooling at the plow!

Nice setup you have there!


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

H20-32;1182838 said:


> Mercer me, here you go no ballast 40psi in rear airbag.I have a pallet that holds approx. 600lbs. that I install before going out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god i hope you don't run down the road with the plow that high..... your poor radiator if you do


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

mercer_me;1187108 said:


> I'm not a Dodge guy at all. But, my uncle has a Dodge 2500 with the 5.7 Hemi and I have road in it quite a bit and it seams to have great power. I also have a cousin with a Dodge 2500 with the 5.9 Cummins and it also has alot of power. In my opinion the 5.9 Cummins is the best deisel engine in a pick up. The GM 5.3 and 6.0 also have real good power. I know my Tundra's 4.6 has great power for being a small V8.


Yeah I am not doubting that it is a nice all around package. It looks like the only v8 toyota has put out that actually gets good gas mileage. My hemi didn't have the power I was expecting out of it and on top of that it got absolutely horrid gas mileage while working. Gm is king in my opinion because they create an engine design and stick with it for years, they have performance, proven reliability, and good fuel economy. My 8.1 gets the same gas mileage as my hemi did working or not with far far more power, there is something to be said for that.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The PuSher MaN;1187643 said:


> Yeah I am not doubting that it is a nice all around package. It looks like the only v8 toyota has put out that actually gets good gas mileage. My hemi didn't have the power I was expecting out of it and on top of that it got absolutely horrid gas mileage while working. Gm is king in my opinion because they create an engine design and stick with it for years, they have performance, proven reliability, and good fuel economy. My 8.1 gets the same gas mileage as my hemi did working or not with far far more power, there is something to be said for that.


Ya, them Hemis don't get very good millege. I was plowing with my uncle and his MPG thing said he was only getting 2 mpg.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

KMBertog;1187413 said:


> god i hope you don't run down the road with the plow that high..... your poor radiator if you do


The temp gauge for the radiator does'nt move, with plow up all the way. Highway speeds or around town etc.. But my outside air temp gets all out of whack.Getting 10.8 -11.4 mpg plowing.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

H20-32;1187730 said:


> The temp gauge for the radiator does'nt move, with plow up all the way. Highway speeds or around town etc.. But my outside air temp gets all out of whack.Getting 10.8 -11.4 mpg plowing.


My Tundra's temp gauge doesn't move either when I'm plowing.

Every vehicle I have ever bean in with an outdoor thermometer and a plow on have bean way off. I have found Dodge is the worst. My uncle's Dodge will go from 0 to 80 degrees when the plow is on. My Tundra is usualy about 10 to 20 degrees high when the plow is on.


----------



## A.Landscaping (Feb 27, 2010)

res201cue;1181579 said:


> heres a pic af my 91
> 6'6" western with wings
> 
> View attachment 87168


Aren't you amazed on how much these little toyota's handle??? I got a 1993 but your 91 looks a lot better lol.


----------



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

A.Landscaping;1203752 said:


> Aren't you amazed on how much these little toyota's handle??? I got a 1993 but your 91 looks a lot better lol.


she pushes through anything. and thanks for the comment


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

H20-32;1181395 said:


>


I've got a 2010 Tundra 4X4 5.7 V8 and they said either the western HTS or Boss Sport Duty. I would like to go to either a Midweight or a standard boss....your thoughts?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Spucel;1302899 said:


> I've got a 2010 Tundra 4X4 5.7 V8 and they said either the western HTS or Boss Sport Duty. I would like to go to either a Midweight or a standard boss....your thoughts?


You should go with The Boss Standard Duty.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

mercer_me;1302901 said:


> You should go with The Boss Standard Duty.


I just talked to a local installer about my truck and they said I pretty much cant do anything anymore because I installed new shocks on it. (Bilstein 5100's) He said it through off the geometry of everything all the plow will constantly trip while driving it. I dont know how much I believe what he is saying...I definatly want a plow on it but I dont want to jack anything up.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Boss standard duty should not be an issue for your truck... 

May be looking for a newer toyota tacoma to add to the plow fleet this year...


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

I know ALLLLLLL about safety and the state laws and all the fun stuff but I cant plow in parking lots or driveways with a seat belt on...drives me nuts. With that...I cant handle the beeping either so I took my seat belt apart and disengaged the beeping. Snow...Snow....where are you????


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Spucel;1303255 said:


> I know ALLLLLLL about safety and the state laws and all the fun stuff but I cant plow in parking lots or driveways with a seat belt on...drives me nuts. With that...I cant handle the beeping either so I took my seat belt apart and disengaged the beeping. Snow...Snow....where are you????


I buckle the seat belt behind me when I'm plowing.


----------

